# Slim und cryptsetup mittels pam

## rogge

Hallo,

ich wollte vom xdm auf slim wechseln. Meine Partitionen werden mittels pam-mount

eingehangen. Dazu ist, da mit cryptsetup verschlüsselt, die Eingabe eines weiteren

Passworts notwendig. Dies hat unter xdm (eingerichtet unter /etc/pam.d/xdm) auch

gut geklappt. Slim wurde mit pam-USE-Flag übersetzt und die /etc/pam.d/slim hab

ich mit der /etc/pam.d/xdm überschrieben.

Nur leider klappt das Entschlüsseln beim login nicht. Bei der ersten PW-Eingabe bleibt

das PW quasi im Eingabefeld stehen und man müsste das vorher eingegebene löschen

und das zweite PW eingeben. Ich bekomme dabei nur leider einen schwarzen Bildschirm

der dann auf die Login-Maske wieder zurückfällt.

Dieses Verhalten kenne ich vom xdm auch, allerdings nur wenn das cryptsetup-PW

falsch eingegeben wurde. Das ist aber bei meinen vielen versuchen auszuschließen.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie sich das regeln lässt?!

MfG rogge

PS: Kann man unter slim irgendwie verhindern, dass das Passwort durch Sternchen ab-

gebildet wird?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Funktioniert pam_mount, wenn du die entsprechenden Optionen global in /etc/pam.d/system-auth einträgst?

Und wie sind denn die Einstellungen in der /etc/pam.d/slim 

```

...

auth       optional     pam_mount.so

auth       required    pam_unix.so (...) use_first_pass

...

```

Das use_first_pass sorgt dafür, dass das erste Passwort an alle weiteren Module wie pam_mount weitergereicht wird.

----------

## rogge

Das macht keinen Unterschied. Dann, wenn beide PWs stimmen, kommt ein Schwarzer Bildschirm mit

dem xdm-courser-kreuz und nicht weiter. Wenn ich mir parallel dazu den mount-table anzeigen lasse,

sehe ich das die verschlüsselten Partionen nicht eingebunden wurden.

/var/log/slim.log hilft auch nicht sehr viel weiter:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pam_mount(mount.c:64): Errors from underlying mount program:
> 
> pam_mount(mount.c:6: Command successful.
> ...

 

Andere Hinweise finden sich nicht.

----------

